# forum signature creator or maker



## bergstein (Mar 6, 2007)

any free forum signature creator or maker available?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

http://sigzag.sourceforge.net/
Have a look here


----------



## bergstein (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks..i'm kinda looking for html or colored type or something like


but something you can tweak,like change the font,color and add an image.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

bergstein said:


> thanks..i'm kinda looking for html or colored type or something like
> 
> 
> but something you can tweak,like change the font,color and add an image.


Sorry just noticed


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

have you tried "Flaming text.com or Cooltext.com"? You can make some really neat stuff and save it and most of it is free.
For real signatures, you have to have a tablet, I think.


----------



## bergstein (Mar 6, 2007)

i'll try that bp936.


----------



## jeck (Mar 28, 2007)

As for me I use Video Avatar
http://www.geovid.com/Video_Avatar/

this tool is able to create video signature from video clip
has trial version


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You can not add a image in your signature here at TSG but some other forums you can.


----------

